# General > Recipes >  Gammon

## kitty

I've just bought one of those small Gammon joints from tesco and have had a look through the internet of various ways of cooking it but i'm just wandering how you all like to cook them.   :Smile:

----------


## Commore

> I've just bought one of those small Gammon joints from tesco and have had a look through the internet of various ways of cooking it but i'm just wandering how you all like to cook them.


Slowly, in a vacuum bag, in enough water to cover it and just below simmering for a few hours, in the bag you can have all sorts of flavours, I did one last week with honey, soy sauce and lemon juice and it was delicious.

In saying that, I didn't use shop bought pork, but rather our own pork.

----------


## Thumper

I boil mine in cola and then put it in the oven covered in honey and a small amount of cola and roast for an hour or so,very yummy!x

----------


## Commore

> I boil mine in cola and then put it in the oven covered in honey and a small amount of cola and roast for an hour or so,very yummy!x


Cola? as in Coka cola? never heard of that but must try it me thinks.  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Thank you Commore and Thumper  :Smile: .  I had heard of people cooking it in cola before.. think Nigella Lawson is where i saw that one.  Do you use cheap cola or the Coca-Cola?

----------


## Thumper

I use cheap stuff but it has to be the full fat stuff lol,diet stuff doesnt work x

----------


## kitty

> I use cheap stuff but it has to be the full fat stuff lol,diet stuff doesnt work x


 
Thats ok..... i dinna do half fat anything. lol  :Smile:

----------


## chaz

> I use cheap stuff but it has to be the full fat stuff lol,diet stuff doesnt work x


thanks to you mines cooking away in the cola as i type :Smile:

----------


## Thumper

I am sure you will be delighted with it,it is so yummy!x

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I marinate (cant spell) mine in chopped spring onions and diet coke for a few hours. Then spread some french mustard over it, cook in oven YUM!

----------


## chaz

I am delighted, everyone loved it, and the sticky juice, thank you Thumper xxx :Smile:

----------


## Thumper

Glad you liked it! If they enjoyed the sticky juice,try them with sticky sausages,just marinade sausages in soy sauce and honey then cook,gooey and yummy x

----------


## silverlady

Oh I am hungry now!!   I simmer mine in enough water to cover it, some cloves, black peppercorns, an onion, 2 bayleaves, for about an hour, then smear with brown sugar and mustard (either the powder or your preference of mustard), and put in oven, moderate heat for about 30 more mins.  The cloves give it a lovely Christmassy feel, smells glorious as it simmers!!  Sunday lunch sorted!!!!!

----------


## Commore

> Oh I am hungry now!!   I simmer mine in enough water to cover it, some cloves, black peppercorns, an onion, 2 bayleaves, for about an hour, then smear with brown sugar and mustard (either the powder or your preference of mustard), and put in oven, moderate heat for about 30 more mins.  The cloves give it a lovely Christmassy feel, smells glorious as it simmers!!  Sunday lunch sorted!!!!!



Last time I did mine with cloves my other half threatened to divorce me!
But you're right the  cloves do give a warm Christmassy feel.

----------


## chaz

> Glad you liked it! If they enjoyed the sticky juice,try them with sticky sausages,just marinade sausages in soy sauce and honey then cook,gooey and yummy x


Well we were going to be having the bit left cold tommorow, but while i was painting at the new house my daughters decided to have a snack :: 
 Thank again enjoyed here :Smile:

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

Mmm I just cook mine in the slow cooker then leave to cool in the juice.  Once chilled slice - makes great party food but VERY moreish!

----------


## squidge

Chop onions put in a large pan. Add gammon and cover with apple juice. Bring to boil then gently simmer until gammon is cooked. Thicken with cornflour or flour and butter and serve gammon sliced with potatoes and veg and sauce poured over.  Mmmmmmmmm

----------

